# Possible Competition in Binghamton NY



## ErikJ (Oct 20, 2009)

*Possible Competition in Endicott NY*

I have been searching for a venue for a while and finally found one that would be willing to host a competition. But before I call them back to work out all of the details I was wondering how many people would attend since Binghamton is kinda "out there" for most of the east coast cubers. The competition will probably be held mid spring-ish.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 20, 2009)

2.5 hours away... I may go.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 20, 2009)

Depending on scheduling, I'd be there.


----------



## anderson26 (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes I could probably make it.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 20, 2009)

I could if I pulled up my greats by then


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 20, 2009)

Finally. A comp that's close enough to let my parents have me go!!! Me wantz.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Oct 20, 2009)

I should be able to go.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Oct 20, 2009)

I could probably make it, but I can't promise anything.


----------



## Kian (Oct 20, 2009)

Depends on the date of course, but Kyle and I would go so long as the choice of date worked for me. It's about 3 hours from Central Jersey.


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 20, 2009)

Mid spring-ish? Awww  JK 

Three hours away, I could probably make it.  But yes, it depends on the date.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 20, 2009)

yes. as most people said, what date?


----------



## ErikJ (Oct 21, 2009)

*UPDATE*
no, I don't have the date yet. I was just an idiot and put the wrong location.

It's actually located just north of Endicott NY. not far from Binghamton.

I wont be able to get the date set until this weekend.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 21, 2009)

still yes, It's not a bad drive.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 21, 2009)

i could


----------



## rob558 (Oct 21, 2009)

possibly but idk its about a 5 and a half hour drive


----------

